# Monitor under 10k



## deepanshuchg (Jul 22, 2019)

So I own a 5-year-old Dell S2240L which started giving me some problems lately. It all started with few vertical lines which then expanded to blocks of vertical lines and sometimes the screen goes just white, hardly anything is visible when it happens. I tried changing the VGA cable but it didn't help so I know its the monitor. 

Looking to buy a new one around *10k budget, 22-24 inch* in size will work. I don't game. Just use the pc for normal day to day office work. No brand preferences either.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 22, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/

*www.amazon.in/LG-23-8-Borderless-Monitor-Built/dp/B01BGI6GZC


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 24, 2019)

mattyu said:


> I would get this-- *www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/
> I'm not a fan of monitors with uilt-in speakers.


I don't see any practical use of them either for me. I'll be using external speakers /headphone all the time so don't really need a built-in speaker.

Also, if I could increase my budget to 15k, are those ultra wide monitors worth it? I haven't used any monitor larger than my current one (22) so I am not sure if they will increase my productivity.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ultra wide monitors are good if you use applications that need to be run side by side most of the time with lots of details.e.g.stock trading software are usually like this.


----------



## nac (Jul 24, 2019)

If you want more space for productivity, multi monitor setup is cheaper/more screen space for the money than one big monitor/ultra wide monitor.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 24, 2019)

How are these? 

*www.amazon.in/Samsung-23-5-inch-Cu...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1563955031&sr=1-1
*www.amazon.in/Samsung-23-5-inch-LE...11?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1563955031&sr=1-11

One of them has VA panel and the other has TN panel. I am assuming they are not as good as IPS panel considering the rate (I don't know anything about these). So considering my usage  (normal browsing, work stuff mainly coding etc) will one of them be a good choice? Also, are samsung monitors usually good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2019)

LG similar model is better than samsung 2nd model,as for 1st curved model that depends on you because many people don't like curved monitors(myself included).


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 27, 2019)

mattyu said:


> I would get this-- *www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55cm-LCD-Monitor/dp/B01IBM5V66/
> I'm not a fan of monitors with uilt-in speakers.


 How is *www.amazon.in/Asus-VZ229H-21-5-inc...s=Asus+VZ229H&qid=1564246735&s=gateway&sr=8-1 compared to the LG one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2019)

21.5" Asus VZ229H - Specifications
21.5" LG 22MP68VQ - Specifications

I still think MP68VQ is better as it has proven & established track record.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 27, 2019)

I have read a lot reviews for the LG one and almost all of them are saying that its a good monitor for gaming and since I won't game at all is what raising some doubt in my mind about it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2019)

deepanshuchg said:


> I have read a lot reviews for the LG one and almost all of them are saying that its a good monitor for gaming and since I won't game at all is what raising some doubt in my mind about it.


Why do you think a good gaming monitor is not good for day to day office work? Also most people buy monitors online for playing games only because multimedia users prefer big LED TVs which come cheaper than similar size monitors.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 15, 2019)

First of all Sorry for hijacking.
Posting here as I have similar requirement i.e. *24 inches Full HD monitor under 10k or 11k max* if thats best.

Upgrading from Dell 2240L IPS  & I compulsorily require wall mountable monitor so please give your suggestions.

Requirements Movies & regular PC operation & basic gaming in rare case.
Need good black levels & should be non reflective as dell 2240l was not that good.

Regards
Sandynator


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2019)

sandynator said:


> First of all Sorry for hijacking.
> Posting here as I have similar requirement i.e. *24 inches Full HD monitor under 10k or 11k max* if thats best.
> 
> Upgrading from Dell 2240L IPS  & I compulsorily require wall mountable monitor so please give your suggestions.
> ...


I don't think there are any wall mountable monitors in this price range but still wait for others. @SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think there are any wall mountable monitors in this price range but still wait for others. @SaiyanGoku


Any monitor with a vesa mount support would fit his requirements. Now need to search for a good panel. Would 60Hz be okay? I'd try finding one with freesync at least.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any monitor with a vesa mount support would fit his requirements. Now need to search for a good panel. Would 60Hz be okay? I'd try finding one with freesync at least.


I thought since LG 22MP68VQ comes without vesa support so others should be also missing it.He mentioned regular pc operation & movies so 60Hz is enough.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes for me 60Hz will suffice. 
while coming home I had dropped down at Prime ABGB store.
Got to know of *Benq GW2480* @9500 while *Benq GW 2780* @13000. How are these?

Any other options? I need picture quality compared to Dell 2240L if not better.

Well, Dell 2240L was 21.5 incher so I need minimum 24 incher. After visiting store I am thinking of getting 27 incher  if I am going to wall mount as it will  be farther away in distance from eyes. 

Budget needs  to be around 13k & need 2 HDMI connections if possible just in case if want to watch television.

Thanks .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2019)

deepanshuchg said:


> So I own a 5-year-old Dell S2240L which started giving me some problems lately. It all started with few vertical lines which then expanded to blocks of vertical lines and sometimes the screen goes just white, hardly anything is visible when it happens. I tried changing the VGA cable but it didn't help so I know its the monitor.
> 
> Looking to buy a new one around *10k budget, 22-24 inch* in size will work. I don't game. Just use the pc for normal day to day office work. No brand preferences either.


BenQ GW2470HL 24 inch LED VA -8.5k


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks to all for your suggestions.
I found one interesting @9k from flipkart [may be less after some card payment]
Only issue  for wall mount will be the placement of ports.
*images.philips.com/is/image/PhilipsConsumer/246E9QJAB_94-_FP-global-001?$jpglarge$&wid=1250 

Buy the Philips LCD monitor with Ultra Wide-Color 246E9QJAB/94 LCD monitor with Ultra Wide-Color


----------



## sandynator (Nov 20, 2019)

sandynator said:


> Thanks to all for your suggestions.
> I found one interesting @9k from flipkart [may be less after some card payment]
> Only issue  for wall mount will be the placement of ports.
> *images.philips.com/is/image/PhilipsConsumer/246E9QJAB_94-_FP-global-001?$jpglarge$&wid=1250
> ...


Well I got this monitor delivered today.

Picture quality is good and viewing angle are acceptable for me but my guess Dell s2240l was better. My impression of just 1-2 hours in late evening.

Got 1 display port cable, 1 HDMI cable & 1 VGA D Sub cable inside the box but no wall mount brackets. Has AMD free sync feature.
Wall mounting is going to be difficult task as not sure how to remove the stand rod which came connected to display, I just had to screw the stand base.

My major concern IPS glow / backlight bleeding before start & after shutting down pc. In dark room it's quite visible & I hated that uneven grey uniformity (dirty screen effect)

Will this backlight bleeding going to be worsen? I am happy with the display quality while using normally. 
I do not recollect seeing bleeding in Dell s2240l may be due to high glossy panel while this is Matt panel with grainy look.

Got it for 8500 effectively after hdfc cash back. Pricing and packing is good.

How is Benq 2280 in this respect @9500? Or the Benq VA model suggested by bsunil?

Awaiting for your opinion.

Thanks
Sandeep

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2019)

24 inch monitors are old news
At least 32 inch monitor should be released
If the above monitor is 32 inch then it is superb though the pixelated

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Nov 20, 2019)

I was keen on higher display size especially  benq2780 @ 13k as 32 inches would have been out of my reach.

 On second thought I decided to stick with 24 inches as this will be mainly used by family members. Pc upgrade would be needed in next year & finally thought of investing in ssd & caddy for my laptop with the saved money.

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> 24 inch monitors are old news
> At least 32 inch monitor should be released
> If the above monitor is 32 inch then it is superb though the pixelated


1080p 24" is okay, 1080p 32" is bad for use as a monitor. 1440p or higher should be considered if going for >24" monitor.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1080p 24" is okay, 1080p 32" is bad for use as a monitor. 1440p or higher should be considered if going for >24" monitor.


Though 32 inch monitors look pixellated they offer good viewing angles and bright images.
Again when we go with 1440p monitors we need to upgrade accordingly with graphics cards.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Though 32 inch monitors look pixellated they offer good viewing angles and bright images.
> Again when we go with 1440p monitors we need to upgrade accordingly with graphics cards.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


You'll probably get neck and/or eye problems using 32" monitor at <2' distance. 
As for GPU upgrade, HD 610 iGPU (and probably vega 8 on 2200G) supports upto 4k60. This is fine for non-gaming use cases.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You'll probably get neck and/or eye problems using 32" monitor at <2' distance.
> As for GPU upgrade, HD 610 iGPU (and probably vega 8 on 2200G) supports upto 4k60. This is fine for non-gaming use cases.


I used to have sight 12 years ago but gradually it got decreased
Now I am good 
No problems what so ever since then

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Nov 22, 2019)

I got philips ips monitor  246EQ. 
Please comment on below images of backlight bleeding. 
Should I get replacement ?

In images it looks more worse than actual.

Your thoughts??

Normally the display is good it's just during start up and shutdown it pricks my eyes.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191121/1848e0d8b97167430482fc4a8cd3c717.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191121/c182eba938015205afc8f119b6e59f91.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191121/71ddd987bd55ee938728c54ceb620aa4.jpg

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2019)

I think it is alright as there is no guarantee you will get lesser in replacement model,I have seen philips led tv(older ips models) with similar backlight bleed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2019)

sandynator said:


> I got philips ips monitor 246EQ.


I can't find it online, could you share a link?
Edit: Nevermind, checked previous posts.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 22, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I can't find it online, could you share a link?


Here

*www.amazon.in/PHILIPS-LCD-Monitor-Ultra-Wide/dp/B07HDJKB6Y

Philips 23.8 inch Full HD LED Backlit IPS Panel Monitor (246E9QJAB/94)
Philips 23.8 inch Full HD LED Backlit IPS Panel Monitor (246E9QJAB/94) Price in India - Buy Philips 23.8 inch Full HD LED Backlit IPS Panel Monitor (246E9QJAB/94) online at Flipkart.com

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

